# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Special Offer from Negril De Nail

## Negrilmom

Hi, Negril Boardies!
This is Misako from Negril De Nail aka negrilmom.

I made 10%OFF coupon for my salon this season. Please pick up at your hotels or retals stores in Negril and visit my salon :Smile:  *You can get 20% off coupon for joining TickToc donation party as well. Coupon cannot be conbined*

I start offering bridal & runway makeup free trial on this coupon. I will do makeup and nail service for models on fashionshow @beachwhites, BoardWalk Village on 4th Nov. Please visit Boardwalk Village if you never visited before. It is really nice setup :Smile: 

I have to THANK YOU to Roan, Jodian, Anastasia, Ariana, Obrien for professional photograph, models, graphic design and support. All high quality service and models are from Negril^^

http://negrildenail.com/

1-876-418-7191(Kings Plaza, Westend, Negril)

Please book your appointment in advance. You can book for your girlfriend or wiffy for surprise present! All service by appointment only.

Looking forward to seeing you in Negril :Smile: 


Misako K. C.

----------


## TiCtOc

I have done a lot of bridal beauty work and I have seen photographs of your work and can tell that you are using good products which last and you have a nice professional set up.
I hope everything goes fantastically well for you and your business down there and I look forward to sitting back and purchasing a service myself once there and I will let everyone know what I think and for everyone reading this who will be attending the tictoc travellers beach resort party on friday 30th december
 2pm-6pm there is a 20 percent discount coupon in your discount booklet to use at Negrildenail,
 by the time of the party I will have had my treatments done already and will show and tell you how it went!
It all looks great misako

----------


## Negrilmom

so sweet for your comment!!

See you in December :Smile: 


Misako

----------


## Negrilmom

<Thanks giving Special Offer>

Free 2 week touch up for single lash extension :Smile: 

Semi-permanent extension 6000JM(70USD) with FREE touch up after 2 weeks!! Value of 3000JM(36USD) for Free!!





I have C/J curl 9-13mm-1.5-2,0mm of your choice :Smile: 

I will add single each lash on your each lash "not on your eyelid". You can have natural look to gogeous look with different curve and length. You can swim and cry and take shower with them. It will last up to 4 weeks with proper care.

With this offer, I can Refill your lash for FREE after or in 2 weeks :Smile: 

I brough all the supply from US and Japan.


Book your appointment by online form @ http://negrildenail.com

Email: misako@negrildenail.com

or call us 1-876-418-7191


Looking forward to seeing you in Negril :Smile: 


Misako K.C.

***Offer will end at the end of November***PLEASE mention that you see "Special" on Negril.com***

----------


## Negrilmom

Hi, Boardies!

This is Misako from Negril De Nail.

If you have Gel nail needed to get filled before going back to your country, please make appointment with me :Smile: 

I also offer semi-permanent lash extension which lasts for 3-4 weeks while you are on vacation in Negril!

Please check before and after pics on previous post on this thread.

Have a great trip to Negril :Smile: 



Misako

----------


## Negrilmom

I forgot to mention that there is fashionshow on December 9th Friday @ Boardwalk Village. 

Please join Fashioshow on Dec 9th Friday 2011 @ BoardWalk Village on Negril Beach!! Sponsored by Beach White Boutique, Negril Escape. Tickets purchased @ Negril De Nail. Call me if you need tickets. 1-876-418-7191. Pre-sold $500J. Details on flyers attached!

I will do make up and nail for models on this show :Smile: 

We are planning to have this fashionshow once a month event!

Next one coming up the beginning on January 2012!

If you never been to BoardWalk Village, please visit to enjoy drink, food, beach, boutique, different shops and ice cream!!!

I love this spot!!!

I will attach the pics from fashionshow last months and my makeup works :Smile:

----------


## Negrilmom

If you are over 5'8 and have body :Smile: , you can enter to be on this show as model on this weekend!!!

We are looking for international model participants :Smile: 

Please contact me @ 1-876-418-7191 or stop by my salon for details.

If your friends looks like the one?? please contact me!!





Misako

----------


## Negrilmom

Guess what!! It is 1 year aniversary for my salon in Negril, Jamaica :Smile:  Thank you so much for everybody who is supporting my salon :Smile:  I will do Special for limited time. 1000JM for Acrylic Full Set. 3000JM for Lash extension. Please let local friends to Know about my special and visit my salon during holiday:0) Please tell me that you see this special on facebook or Negril.com :Smile:  I am still doing 10% off for other service with coupon!

BTW, I had great time on OneLoveBus yesterday :Smile:

----------


## Negrilmom

I got interview from Panache Fashion magazine about my salon :Smile:

----------


## Negrilmom

Hi, Negril Boardies

Having great time in Negril??

This is Misako from Negril DE Nail, nail salon and day spa located in Kings Plaza next to Hilow shopping plaza.

We are offering a lot of new menu this year and so excited to share with YOU.

-I am starting hotel outcall visit for nail care and lash extension in Negril area for the people who like to relax at your hotel room or outside by pool while you get pumpered with your friends or family :Smile:  You can save time and money for hotel visit service.  Please call me @1-876-418-7191 or contact me from online form for booking your pedi and mani! If you are hotel owner, and can have contract with my service, please let me know :Smile:  I am flexible for anything :Smile:  Some hotel need permit to take service from outside. Please ask front desk if they allow me to come in. Most of private hotel owners, gave me permission to do service but please ask them first. *Free visit around Negril hotel area over 4000JM of service.

-I also start offering airbrush makeup for wedding and photoshoot. I will have FREE airbrush makeup session if you would perticipate before and after photoshoot to be on my profolio. 

-I am planning to be at Fashioshow @ BoardWalk Village on Feb 19th as makeup artist for show models. Please stop by BoardWalk Village and enjoy drink and food and entertainmet for this special day :Smile:  You can purchase pre-ticket at Negril Escape, Jungle, White boutique, and also my salon.

-One last annoucement, as you know, my salon offer authentic gel nail service. Along with my gel nail brand products, Gelish, BID, Cristorio-Gelaqur, I added gel polish brand-Shelaq and OPI gel system also. Natural thin application just like nail polish but last 2-3 weeks. It won't ruin with beach water or sun screen cream. Garantee you would love it!!!

Thank you for supporting my salon in Negril.

It has been one year since I open my salon. I will be here for your beauty service in Negril area.


ONE LOVE,


Misako K. C.

http://negrildenail.com/

1-876-418-7191

Sorry for my English


from wedding photoshoot at Longbay beach, Negril

----------


## Negrilmom

Hi, Negril Boardie!!!

This is Misako from Negril de Nail

Valentine Day Special to get nails done :Smile: 

1800JM(21USD) for acrylic Full set

1300JM((15USD) for acrylic Fillin

1800JM(21USD) for Pedicure

2500JM(30USD) for Gel overlay-gel manicure with shelac/gelish/BID/gelaq

3500JM(41USD) for Gel tip overlay

4000JM(47USD) for individual lash extension 

and much much more.

Get ready for Valentine day night :Smile: 

Book your appointment @ 1-876-418-7191 (Prefer appointmen :Smile: 

Negril De Nail 

http://negrildenail.com/

Kings Plaza upstairs, Westend, Negril

----------


## Luvsdaislands

are you having any specials in mid April for eyelashes?

----------


## Negrilmom

I am moving to new location @ Seascape Hotel from this week.

You can check direction on my facebook page 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Negril...31096940318576

Check special offer often during your visit in Negril.


Here is Special for new location(Don't know when it ends...)

1000JM Deal for each day! Visit my new salon :Smile: 
■Monday: Gel manicure = 1000JM
■Tuesday: Gel fill in = 1000JM　*You can fill acrylic nail with gel fill in
■Wednesday: Pedicure / manicure = each 1000JM (both service 2000JM)
■Thursday: French tip Gel full set with accent design= 1000JM (short length/long is extra)*limited number of customers
■Friday: Gel Full set with accent design= 1000JM(short length/long is extra)*limited number of customers
■Saturday: Gel french manicure = 1000JM
■Sunday: Lash extension / Bodywaxing(Lower legs/bikini) = each 1000JM

★no other deal or coupon with this offer★

Call 418-7191 for Appointment or inbox me!

Open Monday till Sunday 7 days a week!

Appointment preffer :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Ohhhh.....Girlie day in April!
Ladies, are you with me? That could be fun!

----------


## TizzyATX

I'm so with you.  Going to check out the website....I dont know if I can leave without mani/pedi already, but I'm sure I can find something to get done. lol

----------


## Luvsdaislands

I already made my appointment for my lashes!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Yes!! Lashes!!  What day are you gonna go?

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Sunday, at 1:00pm

----------


## marley9808

I was thinking the lashes sounded cool too!!!
Or maybe a mani

I KNOW Patty is going to be down with this!

----------


## Negrilmom

Thanks for comments!

Stop by my new location on beach RD when you visit Negril :Smile: 

I just add bodywaxing(lower legs/bikini)1000JM on Sunday special as well.

Looking forward to seeing yall :Smile: 


Misako

----------


## TizzyATX

What day/time are you getting in marley?

Thanks Negrilmom, that's a great deal  :Smile:

----------


## Negrilmom

Just added regular mani on menu on Wednesday special.

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Tizzy, I am there Saturday April 21- Sunday April 29
I think Sunday April 22 and Thursday April 26th are just about the only days I don't have something planned, so maybe we could do a sunday girls day on April 22. I wouldn't mind seeing what the lash extension is all about!

----------


## TizzyATX

I'm down. Ok, we get in the same day...weird I thought we were off by one. I'd say let's do it on Sunday....looks like Luvs is getting her girlie on at 1 pm....so maybe we can just work that out!!

----------


## marley9808

Sounds good to me!
We arrive on the 21st but don't check into Catcha until the 22nd so maybe that was what you were thinking

----------


## Delta

I was gonna get my lashes before I came but I can get them there!

----------


## Sexybutterflyatl

> I was gonna get my lashes before I came but I can get them there!



Okkkkkkkkkkkk..hell i have nice lashes but for those prices i might get on board!!!

----------


## Delta

Dangit, I can't get my lashes .  I leave on Sunday .  Oh well  :Frown:

----------

